# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  El Tribunal Supremo anula el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo

## JMTrigos

Artículo de La Nueva Tribuna.
https://www.nuevatribuna.es/articulo...225161042.html



> En una sentencia histórica, que supone un triunfo sin precedentes para las plataformas y colectivos ciudadanos que llevan años luchando por mejorar el estado del Tajo y sus ríos, el Tribunal Supremo exige el establecimiento de un régimen de caudales ecológicos real y científicamente validado en el eje central del río Tajo y en todos los demás ríos de la cuenca, condicionando así la explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura a las verdaderas necesidades de la cuenca del Tajo.
> 
> El Tribunal Supremo ha notificado esta importante sentencia, emitida el 11 de marzo de 2019, que resuelve el recurso contra el vigente Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo aprobado por el Real Decreto 1/2016. El recurso fue interpuesto en 2016 por la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina, la asociación GRAMA (Grupo de Acción para el Medio Ambiente), la asociación Plataforma de Toledo en Defensa del Tajo, el Ayuntamiento de Mantiel (Guadalajara) y la asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los Embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
> 
> El Alto Tribunal declara la nulidad de varios artículos de la normativa del Plan, en concreto el art. 9 en sus apartados 1, 3, 5, 6, y 7, en relación con los apéndices 4.1, 4.2 y 4.3, así como el art. 10.2 en lo relativo al inciso que afirma que los de caudales ecológicos en la cuenca del Tajo «no serán exigibles en el horizonte temporal del presente Plan». La sentencia entiende que estos artículos suponen el incumplimiento de la obligación que tiene la Administración del Estado de establecer en el Plan hidrológico del Tajo un régimen de caudales ecológicos completo (con caudales máximos, mínimos y tasas de cambio) para todos los ríos de la cuenca, con carácter vinculante y para el horizonte temporal del Plan (2015-2021).
> 
> Sostiene el Tribunal que «no le falta razón a la parte recurrente en su planteamiento, pues, en efecto, de todos los componentes del régimen de caudales ecológicos que deben establecerse, () para las 309 masas tipo río de la cuenca del Tajo, el Plan Hidrológico del Tajo de 2016 ha reducido su fijación solo a los caudales mínimos ecológicos, y estos solo para 16 masas, un 5% de las masas tipo río, que denomina "estratégicas"».
> 
> De igual manera se critica en la sentencia el que no se hayan fijado caudales ecológicos expresamente en Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera de la Reina, sino solamente unos caudales legales (6 m3/s en Aranjuez y 10 m3/s en Toledo y Talavera de la Reina), contraviniendo así los caudales mínimos ecológicos fijados en el Documento de Esquema de Temas Importantes aprobado por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo en 2010 (10,37 m3/s en Almoguera, 10,86 m3/s en Aranjuez, 14,10 m3/s en Toledo y 15,92 m3/s en Talavera de la Reina). Dicho caudal ecológico debe establecerse, según el Tribunal, para evitar la degradación ambiental del curso de agua del río, su cauce y su ribera.
> ...

----------

F. Lázaro (19-abr-2019),Jonasino (14-abr-2019)

----------

